# Where to start?! Noggy blue



## dixiespurs (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm after some advice as to where I should start with giving the TT some tlc. I've rather neglected that side of things since owning it.

It has a few scratches so thinking it could do with a t cut but i'm a little lost what to do after that.

Polish and wax?
Clay bar, polish and wax?

It's Nogaro blue so also unsure what gear would be best to bring the colour out? I've had poorboys and dodo juice recommended before


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

My brother has a Nogaro Blue TT. I don't think he uses anything special other than Autoglym polish and the colour comes up a treat. 









I would definitely recommend clay bar, polish and wax though - it makes a massive difference. I have a Dolomite Grey, but you can see the difference in my before and after pics:

The day I bought it:









Now:









It's a good start with very little cost


----------



## dixiespurs (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for that. Both looking sweet, especially like the Noggy's rear end!

3 for 2 at Halfords here I come!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing like a nice rear end! 

I use Simoniz polish or wax on mine. I find it's easily as good as Autoglym products and half the price. I then finish off with Turtle Wax Gloss Guard top coat sealer. Brilliant stuff this.

If you have neglected yours a little id buy polish rather than wax as this has a mild cutting action which will lift your paint better than wax. Plus polish still has wax in it. I'd then seal with that Gloss Guard which stays on (beading) for months.

This would only take a couple of hours max and your car would look mega.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Forget this hand polishing and get yourself a DA polisher like the G220 etc. They are easy to use, faster and give much better results than by hand! There are guides on here and detailingworld with how to's on machine polishing etc, its worth it!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I've actually got a DA, had it over a year, but its never been out of the box. One day ill get round to having a bash with it.


----------



## Hunterdubber (Jan 14, 2015)

WOW that Nogaro and Dolomite are amazing examples and a credit to the owners 8)


----------

